# Happy birthday clyde!!!!



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

My heart boy Clyde is 12 today!!!! I am beyond thrilled to have had this boy in my life for the last 12 years........from the runt of the litter to the light of my life! HAPPY BIRTHDAY BUDDY!!!!

The first pic is him playing bitey face with his little sis Skyler last weekend.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

:greenboun:greenboun:greenboun:greenboun:greenbounHAPPY 12TH BIRTHDAY CLYDE!!!!:greenboun:greenboun:greenboun:greenboun:greenboun


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Happy Birthday Clyde!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Happy 12th Birthday Clyde! Lookin' good


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Happy 12th Birthday Clyde, you're a beautiful Old Gold.

Wishing you many more happy and healthy years to come.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Happy 12th Birthday sweetie. Best wishes for many happy birthdays to celebrate with your lovely family.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Happy birthday Clyde!!! You look like such a happy handsome boy!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Happy Birthday Handsome!!:wave:


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Happy birthday Clyde


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Happy 12th BD Clyde....you're a very handsome boy!!!


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

arty:

*Happy Birthday handsome Clyde!* That is awesome you are 12 years old!


----------



## Miaya's mom (Oct 27, 2011)

happy birthday


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Happy Birthday, beautiful Clyde!! Wishing you many more happy years together ahead!


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Happy Happy Birthday from Capt Jack & Jim!!!!!!!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Happy Birthday Clyde, you awesome, gorgeous boy!:smooch::smooch::smooch:


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Happy Birthday Clyde!:yipee:arty:


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm sorry I missed your special day! Happy belated birthday, Clyde!! You look great! Hope it was a day of fun and love.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Happy belated birthday to Clyde. He looks FANTASTIC. You're both lucky to have each other.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Happy Birthday Handsome Man !!! 12 years YOUNG !!!


----------

